# OpenGL v4 released



## graudeejs (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.opengl.org/

Wooooooooooooooot


----------



## richardpl (Mar 11, 2010)

Where is Mesa?


----------



## Ionized (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe Mesa is still at the OpenGL 2.1 API


----------

